# Black gum?



## jannor (Apr 27, 2015)

image.jpg



__ jannor
__ Apr 27, 2015





Possibly black gum wood. If it is, is that ok to smoke with?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Apr 27, 2015)

I personally wouldn't use or recommend using any type of gum to smoke with.


----------

